# I should go to therapy soon



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

Hey,
I usually come on here when I'm in a decent or good mood cuz I don't want to bring anymore sadness on this forum, but I just wanted to tell other people out there with similar problems that I should go to therapy soon.

I know I have problems, not only social anxiety, but my other mental issues have plagued me most of my life and affected others.

I talked to a family member recently about some things and was suggested I go to therapy. It's different thinking I have problems compared to someone else saying I need professional help.

I thought I was progressing fine by myself but my mind is still very far from stable. I know I have slowly improved myself but at this rate it will be devastating as I age quicker than I can change.

I am grateful for the people that I have and shelter and food, but sometimes my mind races and becomes uncontrollably wild forgetting what I do have. It doesn't help at all to know that and it's upsetting.

Just wanted to say this. Not sure if therapy will happen though.

Best wishes.

+++++ +++++ +++++ +++++ +++++ add-on 9/22/16 +++++ +++++ +++++ +++++ +++++
This thread is old so I'm not going to submit a new post on it that would bring it back to current pages. I will just add this onto the original post. I am resolving the above mentioned problems on my own.

I just wanted to thank @*halfgraben* and @*wxfdswxc2* for responding. I either was afraid to relook at my own thread or maybe I forgot to reply back.

I'm not sure if you guys will come back, but I hope therapy is/has been going great for the two of you. I appreciate you guys disclosing a little bit of what it's been like. I hope that you guys are in a better place in your lives and more comfortable being out and about with people.

Well I still haven't went to therapy yet. Yeah I know. I got a full-time week job soon after this thread was created and had been very busy during the weekends. I'm not busy now but I have changed and so has my situation. When I wrote this thread I graduated with degrees from university, did not have a job, pressure from my family members, and my boyfriend was being a sneaky nut job. It was a very stressful time.

I still have duties to do but since everyone else around me has settled down I feel more calm.

I know we don't know each other but thanks for being genuine and I'm sincerely sorry for the late reply.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

There are two kinds of negative thinking; one is where you spin your wheels and do nothing, and another kind leads to self improvement. What could be negative about the latter route? I think you'll do great with therapy, and at the very least, it'll give you one more reason to get out of the house and talk about your feelings.


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

wxfdswxc2 said:


> There are two kinds of negative thinking; one is where you spin your wheels and do nothing, and another kind leads to self improvement. What could be negative about the latter route? I think you'll do great with therapy, and at the very least, it'll give you one more reason to get out of the house and talk about your feelings.


Thank you for responding! :smile2:
I've been thinking about it and I remembered when I was in university two people suggested I should go see a counselor. I did contemplate about the idea, but I think I used studying as an excuse that I was too busy. It wasn't until I graduated that I realized I missed an opportunity for easy access to mental health professionals.

Now, I'm not sure how I'm going to find someone. I did look online on general places I can go. It feels strange to... confide in a stranger, even though that is their job to listen and help.

If it's ok to ask, have you been to therapy? What was the process like?


----------



## halfgraben (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi there, I've just started going to psychotherapy. It mostly seems to be me going into the therapist's office / consulting room and talking about whatever comes into my head, which at this stage I actually find quite stressful because one of the main reasons I'm going in the first place is that I have such problems talking to people! He sometimes makes a comment or an observation or an interpretation related to something I've said. There's quite a lot of silence too.

I have only been to two sessions so far but I can sort of tell it's something you need to put some effort into to get something out of.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

LotusBloom said:


> Thank you for responding! :smile2:
> I've been thinking about it and I remembered when I was in university two people suggested I should go see a counselor. I did contemplate about the idea, but I think I used studying as an excuse that I was too busy. It wasn't until I graduated that I realized I missed an opportunity for easy access to mental health professionals.
> 
> Now, I'm not sure how I'm going to find someone. I did look online on general places I can go. It feels strange to... confide in a stranger, even though that is their job to listen and help.
> ...


I, too, made many excuses before finally breaking down and finding a counselor; I think it's very normal to do so, especially for those of us who have social anxiety.

Since I've only been going for the past month and a half to two months, I can't say anything about the outcome just yet, but I can tell you that it's easier to confide in a stranger who is familiar with your condition, even if it seems impossible at first. Knowing that they've dealt with worse problems (or at least being able to tell yourself that) should hopefully ease some of the initial anxiety. :smile2:


----------

